# Getting MP3 Files Off Dead iBook's Hard Drive



## Beignet (Nov 29, 2008)

My son's iBook A1005 has had its share of issues over the years. The last one was that it wasn't showing images on the screen. He put it under the bed and hasn't used it in ages. The battery is dead, and he doesn't know where the charger is.

On this laptop are the MP3 files in iTunes for his oldest iPod (also an antique). This iPod is now on its death bed, and he is to the point of wanting the music off the hard drive of the laptop. he doesn't want anything else--just the music.

Is there any easy and inexpensive way to do this?

Thanx!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Take the hard drive out of the iBook and use an external hard drive case, or ATA to USB cable and plug it into the USB port of a working Mac, as Windows can not read a Mac hard drive.


----------



## Beignet (Nov 29, 2008)

Cool--I was thinking along the lines you suggested. Can you help me out with a couple of things though? He and I have both worked on pc desktops extensively, but not laptops, and not Macs.

Where can I find a diagram of where the hard drive is located and directions on how to get it out?

Also, where could I find the hard drive case and cable needed to hook up to a functional Mac?

Thanx much.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a good site for opening it up. You'll have to select your iBook, as they are different. Then select hard drive replacement. Here is a list of the hard drive enclosures you'd need. You should be able to find one locally. Make sure it's for an 2.5" IDE hard drive.


----------



## Beignet (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanx again. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------

